# PAO System



## pjgat09 (Mar 24, 2006)

I have been thinking about using a PAO system for memorization. I decided to start today, so wish me luck!

For those who are wondering, the PAO system involves assigning each piece a person, an action, and an object. As you are memorizing, you recall one of those for that piece. The first piece is a person, the next an action, and the next an object, You imagine the person doing that action with that object, and put it on a journey in your mind. It sounds easy to me, but I have yet to actually try it yet, so we'll see. I'll tell you how it goes.


----------



## Joël (Mar 24, 2006)

Hey Peter!

Ah.. I tried that a while ago... At that time, I believed in it.. But now I am not so sure any more.. I am develloping my own methods for this.. (memo and solving)..

As for memo, because of the solving method, during memorisation, I kinda plan the solve in advance.. This is also a form of memorization..

Good luck with that PAO method 

Jo?l,


----------



## Kirjava (Mar 26, 2006)

I kinda just remember algs instead of anything else when I can, but otherwise, I fall back on visualisation. I'm sure it's the easyest way of obtaining the fastest times.

For the corners, I either visualise or use numbers  yes, I suck 

~Thom


----------



## Cubefactor (Apr 8, 2006)

My first time solving the cube was 26+ minutes. I practically memorized the entire solution. (I solve in cycles) This was frustrating. PAO turned out to be an excellent alternative. 

The peg system is also good but hard in translation. I did use it to memorize a phone number the other night though so I found some use from it.

-Richard


----------



## chrisbcubing (Apr 8, 2006)

I first started with naming pieces with peoples names and the unoriented state of it with something that reminded me of that person... after a few weeks most of my memorisation is just looking at the pieces... i don't even need a story anymore.....


the dragon will fly again on the winds of time


----------

